# Punch bait and fish smell odor eliminator



## easttexasdiver (May 11, 2014)

What do y'all use to remove the fish and punch bait smell from your hands?
Thanks
_________________________
Jesus is the Way,the Truth and the Life.


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

lemons would work.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I told some that have asked "how do you get it out from under your fingernails", my reply is I've found you just have to suck harder. Reality is a little diluted clorax, peroxide, baking soda or mud helps.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a "fingernail brush"....about 6' long with pretty short stiff bristles. Wash hands, clean fingernails, wash again using the brush on nails, hands, and your cheek where your hand touched you when taking a swig of beer. 

Then lemon juice. At the end of this ordeal, you will have removed about 75% of the smell.....a couple of days later the rest wears off!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Red3Fish said:


> I have a "fingernail brush"....about 6' long...


You must have some really long fingernails to need a 6 foot long brush. :rotfl:

Back to the original question, I use fast orange hand cleaner.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Dang Whitney, Ya know what I mean! LOL Sometimes I think faster than I can type. I meant this " instead of this ', my ole fat fingers just missed the shift! LOL

Who would have ever thought I would be using typing that I took in high school, to be in a class with all the girls and an easy "A". Wasn't an easy A....some of those wenches could type 120 words a min. before they ever took the class!! LOL I was fortunate to get a C!

Later
R3F


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I know one guy that carries Mountain dew soda in 2 liter bottle in back of his truck for washing his hands.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Best all around hand cleaner I have found is "Dab A Do". It will take off grease, oil, fish, smoke, poop, you name it. I haven't found anything it won't take off. I keep it on my boat, in the shop, in my truck. A friend of mine makes it in La, took the company over from his Grandfather. I have tried almost every hand cleaner thay make, and this is the best so far. Grape is my favorite they make. Check it out at www.dab-a-do.com.

Red


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

You guys have this all backwards! There is really nothing to compare to crawling in your bed at night after the wifey just changed the sheets and getting that last little whiff of Catfish Charlie under your pillow to remind you of a perfect day of good fishing.
Bud


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

Coffee gounds and pumice hand cleaner..


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Stainless Steel Wonder Bar.

It really works.. Didn't believe it till someone showed me.

http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/015779/wonder-bar-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The easiest way to handle the smell is to not get it on your person at all. Don't touch any of the bait or tackle that might have come in contact with it.

Hear is what you need:

1. 10 each X 36" 1/4" dowel material cut in 6" pieces. That's 60 items.
2. One box of 50 each no. 6 treble hooks for Livingston. 25 for other lakes.
3. A few 1 ounce sinkers with the rubber insert that allow you to slide them up the line.
4. One gallon of your favorite punch bait.
5. Empty 5 gal. bucket
6. Any model rubber tire backhoe.

Rig a treble hook about 18 inches below a slip sinker.
Use a 6" dowel to jab (or punch) the hook deep into the punch bait while holding the line tight. Pull the hook out of the bucket of bait with a good gob of bait on the hook. Throw the dowel in the empty bucket.
Fish straight down under the boat.
When you hook a fish hold it over the cooler by the sinker. Cut the line about 6" above the hook dropping the fish in the cooler.
Slide the sinker up 6" and tie on another hook.
Repeat baiting with a new clean dowel and cutting off the hooked fish until you use up the box of hooks. Remember to use a clean dowel each time and putting the used one in the bucket.
Once you have your limit take the cooler to your neighbor and offer to trade the cooler of stinky mouth cats for 4 nice 18 ounce 1" thick T-bones.

Take the bucket of dowels out to the back pasture fence and use the backhoe to bury it. Dig down at least 4 feet deep. You don't want the neighborhood dogs the bring any of those sticks home.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

A little bit of tooth paste works for me.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sunbeam said:


> The easiest way to handle the smell is to not get it on your person at all. Don't touch any of the bait or tackle that might have come in contact with it.
> 
> Hear is what you need:
> 
> ...


I cracked up when I read that!! LOL!! :rotfl:


----------



## Waller Wader (Mar 31, 2015)

Salt! Pour a copious amount of salt in your palm and then use soap of choice. I have also used the stainless steel bars, don't understand how they work but they do.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes it does. I don't understand the science behind it but it works better than anything.



kev2126 said:


> Stainless Steel Wonder Bar.
> 
> It really works.. Didn't believe it till someone showed me.
> 
> http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/015779/wonder-bar-reviews/reviews.htm


----------

